# We've Had E-cigarettes, Now Say Hello To The E-hookah



## devdev (13/5/14)

http://www.timeslive.co.za/lifestyle/2014/05/13/we-ve-had-e-cigarettes-now-say-hello-to-the-e-hookah

*Though many users see them as a way to quit smoking, e-cigarettes are generally marketed as a pleasurable activity on their own.*

*So it's no surprise that the concept has been applied to other forms of more occasional tobacco consumption: cigars, pipes, and hookahs. The Chinese manufacturer Kelvin has even come up with a solution for turning a traditional hookah into an electronic one.

Like e-cigarettes and the very similar "portable e-hookahs," the Kelvin H1 is used with e-liquid, which is available in several flavors and with varying degrees of nicotine. The difference, however, is that the device can be used with a standard hookah.

Users simply remove the bowl of their hookah and replace it with the device. Next, just choose your favorite flavors of e-liquid to fill the two tanks provided. Each tank can hold up to 2ml of liquid, which is the equivalent of around 1,000 puffs.

Sold wholesale by the manufacturer, the electronic hookah kit is beginning to make its way to resellers under different brand names. In France, for example, Vapoz.fr sells the device as the "Oz Chicha" for ?75 (around $104).

According to the reseller, smoking a traditional hookah bowl delivers seven times more carbon monoxide than smoking 15 to 25 cigarettes. Worldwide, an estimated 100 million people are fans of this Middle Eastern tradition.
*

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

Hahahaha ok, looks interesting


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

http://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10007523/1646002-e-hose-electronic-hookah-kit










And here we have some..... e-hookers





??

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

I see yours and I raise you...............

Introducing (it was inevitable)..........
....
...

Vape Pron magazine!!!!!!!








http://vapenewsmagazine.com/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

RezaD said:


> I see yours and I raise you...............
> 
> Introducing (it was inevitable)..........
> ....
> ...



Lol. Just lol.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

Number 2.... enough said!!! 

http://www.thelostogle.com/2013/06/27/10-ways-to-look-cooler-while-vaping-an-e-cig/????


----------



## annemarievdh (13/5/14)

Ow my goodness


----------



## Snape of Vape (13/5/14)

@RezaD I feel that the muggle might be talking about me there... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (13/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> @RezaD I feel that the muggle might be talking about me there...
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


He just may be lol. Do you don a cape now and again? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (13/5/14)

Only when I watch star wars, but that's a robe, so that doesn't count

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (13/5/14)

Snape of Vape said:


> Only when I watch star wars, but that's a robe, so that doesn't count
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5 using Tapatalk


@devdev .....permission to take this apart your honour!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

